
DestructHub: We want collaborators and people who loves challenges - lerax
https://github.com/DestructHub/ProjectEuler
======
lerax
The proposal of organization is a dump of each solution of common and bizarre
challenges presents in programming world. Why? Because is fun, because is
usefull for learning and we can learn with other people! Now we can be small,
about one year old and we have about 20 members.

We want more polyglot programmers possible. Actually we have solutions in
Python, C, C++, Go, Haskell, Elixir, Lua, Clojure and Common Lisp!

If you're interested, you can send a email to me: ryukinix@mail.com

You love math? We love too! Actually we focusing on Project Euler since the
creation! We have almost 100 solutions (counting the alternative solutions on
all programming languages)!

Join to us and enters on the sea of destruction!

